# Diferences, Better?



## wanderer1 (Dec 22, 2014)

How do the Image Dynamics and the USD horns compare? Same thing, minute differences not worth talking about? Or, big differences between the 2? Thanks.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Big differences in favor of the ID horns.


----------



## wanderer1 (Dec 22, 2014)

Why? I've never run them and would like more info. Why would an individual choose one brand over another. For that matter, are there any current production HLCDs available? Adding those to the original post how do they compare? People speak of large mid bass (8" and up) drivers required also. A nice pair of 6.5s wouldn't suffice?


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

i would suggest going and finding someone in your area and getting a demo.once you hear them done correctly youll understand. high frequency compression drivers usually high very high efficiency ratings, 100+ db, youll typically need a prosound midbass to "keep up", and most 6.5 either do not have the effeciency, or cannot play low enough, if you move up to an 8" midbass the possiblities start to open up. in prosound they have 15" midbass drivers. 6.5" is typicallly relegated to midrange duties in prosound 150hz-up. Im sure Mr. Bateman will chime in here shortly, listen to him he has a lot of first hand experience in hlcd's . And also contact Mr. Eric Stevens on here, he might be busy getting his new company running so be patient.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

The ID horns are still on the market, but Eric Stevens took them with him and he is still making them and will also be part of his new company Oncore Audio.

I am still a bit sedated from passing kidney stones this weekend, so the technical stuff is hard for me to explain right now.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

The difference between them is one of dispersion pattern and frequency response and tonality. My design does better at both of these things. Most dont realize that a great compression driver on a crappy horn wont sound anywhere as good as a crappy compression driver on a great horn.

To get proper imaging the USD recommend/require you use foam blocks to change the dispersion to get imaging, problem with this is it has an effect on frequency response making tuning very difficult. The frequency response of the USD is very irregular and peaky which is caused by poor horn design, this is something that no amount of tuning can overcome.

The difference is easily heard in a simple listening test outside of a car. Listen and chose the better sounding set up. Hint, I already know the result.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

6.5" can suffice just fine. With an 8" it just suffices more.


----------



## wanderer1 (Dec 22, 2014)

Thanks for the responses, they help. I have been following the release of the Oncore Audio stuff and did not know that was you


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

Trust Eric he know what he's talking about. His horns are fantastic!


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

wanderer1 said:


> How do the Image Dynamics and the USD horns compare? Same thing, minute differences not worth talking about? Or, big differences between the 2? Thanks.


I could probably write a book about this. It's an insanely complex subject.

People lend a lot of attributes to drivers, they say that one driver is "more neutral" or that another driver sounds "smooth."

IMHO, loudspeakers are basically pistons. When you hear a driver and you say to yourself "that driver sounds smooth" or "that driver sounds neutral", *I think that most of what you're hearing is due to the manipulation of the wavefront as it radiates from the loudspeakers.

TLDR: the horn or waveguide isn't just important, it's MORE important than the driver itself.

Again, I could blather on about this for a while. And it impacts all loudspeakers, not just horns in cars.

Hint: there's a reason that speakers used to look like the first pic, and now they look like the second:



















*


----------

